# best blind



## benelliguyusa85 (Sep 3, 2008)

Between the xlander and the fa express blind which would you choose. I have hunted out of the xlander and liked it however i would like some imput from you people on the express and your opinions on both. Right now i own a power hunter and a ground force but i would like some thing even more low pro then the ground force with doors. The power hunter is the ultimate in my eyes when it comes to getting low and blending in well. However i would like to try something differnt and see if i can get the power hunter effect with gaining doors over the flip lid, which sucks in extreme wind.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Stick with the Ground Force :wink:


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

I wouldnt go with the express unless you want to feel like you are in a tight sleeping bag that you cant get out of very easlily only way to get low profile is to leave the blinds at home otherwise stubble up and hide with decoys


----------



## swedeole (May 21, 2007)

Don't buy an X-lander.

They're short, uncomfortable, the zipper you lay on eventually will break, the doors lay right on your chest, and when it rains the rain drains right onto you chest, not out. They do pack awfully nice tho, and obviously, they are pretty low, but only a couple inches lower. If you want to be a couple inches lower dig yourself down a bit.

I love my SUB - packs down nice, it's light, but has plenty of room for a big guy. I'm 6'3" 220, and those damn X-landers are just too tight for me!


----------



## Goose Destroyer (Mar 15, 2005)

stubble falls out all the time..cousin has one swear he stuff more than hunts..and i agree on Ground Force have one and buying another shortly or even Avery Finisher


----------



## Goose Destroyer (Mar 15, 2005)

on the X-Lander *


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

I would just stick with the groundforce. I don't like the express and you can't get any lower that the powerhunter.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I HATE powerhunters. I just can't stand the reduced visibility of the lid or coming up to shoot and the lid hitting you in the back of the head when its wind. I prefer finishers, SUB's, and ground forces for comfort but I do hunt out of Eliminator Expresses for spring snows to gain that lower profile. I hunted with guys last weekend that all used X'landers and that is what I will probably be picking up next year. The Express is a nice blind for the low profile but the back rest is just not comfortable at all. It is not really an ideal blind for spring snows where you are spending all day in the blind day after day. Some of the guys I hunt spring snows with do use SUB's and Finishers so when I hunt with them I do go with one of my more comfy blinds but I really prefer to be as low profile as possible in the spring with these wary birds.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Just stay away from Finishers, by far every part that makes a blind stand apart from others (comfort, tight stubble straps, many stubble straps, easy assembly, quick assembly, good durability, etc) none of these qualities are found in the finisher. Its got to the point where I would rather sit on the ground in camo then hunt out of a finisher again. Other than that, I've hunted out of both power hunters and X-landers, both have a time and a place, I wouldn't make them a go to blind, but I would hunt out of it when the situation calls. For the spring though, I would go with an X-lander over the powerhunter because sitting on the ground all day in a powerhunter would get old fast.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I like the powerhunter.

Pros:
I think it has far better visibility than any of the "door blinds". And its low profile cant be beat. Its the only blind IMO that is "easy" to hide in short wheat stubble. To accomplish this with a SUB or similar, youd need a shovel. Easy packing for spring walk-ins and fast and easy setup. Cheaper in relation to other blinds.

Cons:
Cockpit will slam shut on you in heavy winds (quartering the wind helps this not happen). Not as comfortable. Not as warm (wind really whips through that mesh). Stubble straps not the greatest (true of all avery blinds IMO though).

I dont buy a blind to keep my comfy and warm though, I buy it to help me hide. If I wanted to by cozy warm id stay home and watch TV.


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

ok then why dont you just sew some stubble straps on your bibs and roll in the mud. that would be better yet


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> I like the powerhunter.
> 
> Pros:
> I think it has far better visibility than any of the "door blinds". And its low profile cant be beat. Its the only blind IMO that is "easy" to hide in short wheat stubble. To accomplish this with a SUB or similar, youd need a shovel. Easy packing for spring walk-ins and fast and easy setup. Cheaper in relation to other blinds.
> ...


Man... I hunted one day in a sloppy wet flooded field in MN this fall out of a powerhunter. MISERABLE. My whole body was covered in mud at the end of the day. It would probably be similar to that all spring. Stay comfy in your full frame blinds guys 8)


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

goosenoose said:


> ok then why dont you just sew some stubble straps on your bibs and roll in the mud. that would be better yet


I would. But the whole purpose of a blind IMO is so you can get away with movement. You dont have to worry about movement related to calling, or moving your head and shoulders to track incoming birds when in a blind. When outside the blind, every little bit of movement is under close scrutiny by whats above you.

I will say ive never gotten wet in a powerhunter, and have hunted my fair share of pig slop fields out of one, but I have gotten mighty chilly in them.

I do use full-frame blinds (SUB) when conditions warrant (mostly just in taller cover like corn stubble). But if I could only have one blind to cover me in all situations, it would be the powerhunter.

ANd for snow geese, my all-time favorite is still the white suit.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

ground force all the way.

i have a sub, power hunter(my least fav.) several GFs, finisher, and the ones made by cabela's.

power hunter sux!!

finisher is ok, but bulky and heavy.
sub is nice but a pain in the $$$ to put together and take apart. that and the way the leg bar sits makes it hard to bend your legs.. (my knees get to hurting).


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

bareback I was just ribbing you having a little fun! :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

goosenoose said:


> bareback I was just ribbing you having a little fun! :beer:


I know. But I would do it if I could get away with the movement the blind allows.


----------



## BDPH (Apr 7, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> goosenoose said:
> 
> 
> > bareback I was just ribbing you having a little fun! :beer:
> ...


ummm...wear white and move around all you want without a blind????


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Doesnt work if your say, honker hunting.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I bought a bean bag....took out half the beans and have it for a back rest in my SUB. I also have a cheap pillow I have attached to the bar so it elevates my knees.

I have never been more comfortable in a blind. I'm looking forward to long days chillin out in the blind for once.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I love my x-landers! I have 2 of them and wouldn't give them up for anything! They are comfy and low-profile. I am 6'3 and i dont have a problem fitting in them at all! They also are great for storing because of how well them fold up!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I have had a finisher liked it, but even set at it's lowest, it was still to high of a profile. Does any one use a M2? Are they any better?
And what about those X-lander's with the HUGE friggin doors, how well do they work?? Look like they would flop around.
I run a PH now, but looking for something on the cold days, cause the PH lets the wind in big time, and not to mention laying right on the ground.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Wingmaster said:


> I have had a finisher liked it, but even set at it's lowest, it was still to high of a profile. Does any one use a M2? Are they any better?
> And what about those X-lander's with the HUGE friggin doors, how well do they work?? Look like they would flop around.
> I run a PH now, but looking for something on the cold days, cause the PH lets the wind in big time, and not to mention laying right on the ground.


I only got to mess with the M2's in the store. From what I could tell they weren't low profile, didn't fold up worth a crap, and the frame design seemed like it would have serious durability issues... Save your money.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Thanks for the reply on the M2's. Like I said I have a PH, but looking for a nice comfortable, warm, blind for the cold days. I have been an Avery guy so far, but I am thinking of trying out a Final Approach blind, just don't know which one.


----------



## swedeole (May 21, 2007)

Go with the SUB. You won't be sorry.

True, it might sit 17 inches high, but when a flock is working you from above they can't tell the difference between 17 inches and 14 inches until it's too late.

It's comfortable, roomy. simple to set up and sturdy as hell.

Let's face facts, when you spend as many hours laying in a ground blind as many of us do, comfort IS a factor. I can't tell you how many hours I've slept in mine.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

swedeole said:


> True, it might sit 17 inches high, but when a flock is working you from above they can't tell the difference between 17 inches and 14 inches until it's too late.


Maybe under perfect conditions when it is cloudy or the sun is straight above you. But what about in the mornings and evenings when it is sunny and the sun is at an angle. Higher profile blinds cast huge shadows under these conditions and it doesn't matter what angle the birds are working you, they will see the shadows.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

SDwaterfowler said:


> swedeole said:
> 
> 
> > True, it might sit 17 inches high, but when a flock is working you from above they can't tell the difference between 17 inches and 14 inches until it's too late.
> ...


This is why I got rid of my finisher.


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

I got tired of hunting out of a cramped blind. when i go hunting i like to relax a little bit and have room for at least 200 rounds a kid on your side and a dog at your feet just kidding but a roomy blind is sweet. so a bought a fa xl pro guide this year and cut down the frame which took about 20 minutes now i have a full frame blind with great side angles which help blend you otherwise :sniper: you look like a over sized cheese log laying out there. this blind sits 16 inches to the highest point and i can lay completly inside with no problem with visibility and room to call.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Yeah sounds good but I am not going to spend $300 plus on a blind then put a hack saw to it. I would mess the thing up!! LOL


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

rogers had a sale for 190.00 shipped to my door step. max 4


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

goosenoose said:


> rogers had a sale for 190.00 shipped to my door step. max 4


$190 on a SUB?


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a SUB and really like it.....comfortable, i can fit my blind bag, extra jacket etc. and not feel like i'm crowded. Con - a little harder to hide but its worth it for the comfort. Other blinds i have used...

Ground Force - I bought one for my dad originally but end up using it quite a bit. I acutally dont mind it - pretty comfy and easy to set up. Con - if you ever dig your blind in it doesnt have much of a frame and kinda collapses on you. 
Power Hunter.....its a toss up between that and just laying on the ground... not a fan!
Finisher - if they are still made like the ones I used I wouldn't recomend....I'm not that big (6' - 180 ) and it seemed tiny. Also the way they are put together is borderline retarded....


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I own 4 Power Hunters and one Ground Force. Couple other guys in my group use the xlander. I guess for long days I like the Ground Force. For a couple 3 hours I like the power hunter best.


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

I have used alot of blinds and it seems to me that it all comes down to what a person wants outta one. Comfort, low profile, easy setup. Personally I like the finisher the best... not the lowest profile blind, but it packs up decent and is cozzzzzzzy


----------



## knockemdownboy (Mar 6, 2009)

i have to go with the ground force hands down... i have tried many other blinds and that one tops them all in terms of lightweight, durability, and comfort.


----------

